# Topics > Robotics > Animatronics >  Sashimi Tabernacle Choir, Richard Carter, John Schroeter and Team Sashimi, Houston, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Big Mouth Billy Bass on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Billy... Take Me to The River 

 Uploaded on Feb 16, 2007




> Big Mouth Billy Bass... He's annoying and fun all in one! (you can hear my mom say 'Who Pushed the Fish') This was filmed with a very old digital camera, so the sound is off.

----------


## Airicist

Fish on a Volvo - a look at the Sashimi Tabernacle Choir 

 Uploaded on Jan 12, 2009




> Remember the Big Mouth Billy Bass? You'd press a button (or trigger a proximity sensor for a surprise) and the fish would start singing either Al Greens Take Me To The River, or Bobby McFerrins Don't Worry, Be Happy. Jeff Foxworthy once quipped that if you had more than three singing fish, you might be a redneck.
> 
> Texan Richard Carter took a Volvo, 5 miles of wire, five 6-volt golf cart batteries, a screw drive mechanism using 12v DC reversible motor, a lifting frame he made from scratch, a Linux server and approximately two hundred synchronized singing fish, and created what can only be described as an awesomely effective assault on good taste.

----------


## Airicist

Sashimi Tabernacle Choir Billy Bass, lobsters and more

 Published on May 27, 2013




> Hundreds of Billy Bass fish, clicking and singing lobsters and more... on an old car. At the Bay Area Maker Faire 2013.

----------


## Airicist

World Maker Faire 2014: Sashimi Lobster Tabernacle Choir

 Published on Sep 28, 2014




> As usual the Sashimi Lobster Tabernacle Choir was a huge hit at the World Maker Faire 2014 in New York City this September.

----------

